
If You Get the Chills from Music, You May Have a Unique Brain - gopalakrishnans
http://neurosciencenews.com/music-chills-neuroscience-6167/
======
steverb
Unique in that two-thirds of the population experiences it.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2016/05/getting_chills_when_listening_to_music_might_mean_you_re_a_more_emotional.html)

[http://www.humorthatworks.com/database/10-frisson-
inducing-s...](http://www.humorthatworks.com/database/10-frisson-inducing-
songs-and-the-definition-of-frisson/)

There's even a subreddit (of course there is):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Frisson/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Frisson/)

------
Whitestrake
I get chills when I listen to some music - I thought that was universal, or at
least commonplace. Just how unique is getting chills supposed to be that it
might be a marker for a "unique" brain?

~~~
epalmer
I too get chills when listening to some music. I too thought this was
universal or commonplace.

edit: sentence improvements

------
sandos
I did get chills when listening to specific songs when I was in my 20s. Now 37
I havent really had it happen to me since.

Funnily enough, it was a song from the swedish band Kent. Which some say is
inspired from radiohead. And a radiohead song was used as an example in the
article.

I actually listened to the Radiohead song, and immediately felt it was a bit
familiar to the kind of music that used to give me the chills.

~~~
Awaythrov
Same for, but earlier. Listening to my stash is no longer as satisfying as it
used to be.

I do miss them so much.

------
DrScump
The first song I recall experiencing this effect from is Pat Metheny Group's
song "San Lorenzo". And it still happens most times I hear it.

------
SpaceNugget
I have never experienced 'chills' when listening to music.

------
Fjolsvith
One could argue that everyone has a unique brain due to their subjective
experience.

------
aregsarkissian
I get a rush listening to Rush

------
iampoul
I get chills when listening to Tupac.

~~~
epalmer
For me Hot Tuna, Asleep at the Wheel and Alison Krauss with Union Station.
Jefferson Airplane and the Dead live many years ago. Some of Alison Krauss's
new work Windy City.

